# IBEW apprenticeship score?



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

I take my test Thursday. May I ask how was the test? I am most concerned with the reading portion?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How much experience do you have? The examining board will be interested in what kind of hands on you've had. (don't suck up, makes you look desperate) As for the aptitude test, they just want to make sure you're not..........ummm........less than..........competent. Don't sweat it.


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey Mike94 message me.


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

Joebanana I have some experience. I have some commercial experience but more residential. I’ve ran wiring through a house, installed gang boxes and wired them up for outlets, switches, etc. I’ve learned running PVC conduit underground going into a service panel. My commercial experience is limited to installing commercial lighta with already ran wiring. Also changing outlets, testing outlets for correct wiring. The residential stuff was all learned through volunteering.


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

DingWinner94 said:


> Hey Mike94 message me.


Thank You, however, I don't have enough post to sent a private message to anyone yet. Maybe you could send a message to me?


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

I didn’t know you had to have a certain amount of posts but here are my thoughts on it. Hope it helps you out
Hey man I was just getting back to you about the aptitude test. I took it Thursday and it wasn’t difficult. The questions in the booklet they gave you for the math part are the exact same type of questions it asks on the test so just look up different ones of those questions. The only hard part about the math is the time limit. Time will fly by and before you know it, it is over. The reading was easy. You get a paragraph and then 10-11 questions about it. I seen others kinda struggling but the best way to do it is ready the questions first then read the paragraph. You can stop and answer the questions while you read. I was nervous but there is no reason to be at all. It is a really chill environment. Make sure you bring your ID! And show up like 30 mins early cause I stood in a pretty long like for a while. And we have a smaller union. Good luck man and if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

They really jammed 10-11 questions from just one paragraph? So not much reading overall?


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry there are 3 paragraphs with about 11 questions each


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

Do you remember if the answers from the 11 questions. Appear in the text in the same order the questions are asked?


----------



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

DingWinner94 said:


> I took the test yesterday and not sure how well I did. The math was a little different than what I studied for but the reading was extremely easy. I should know in a couple weeks about the interview. My question is does anyone know how the score of your test and your interview are computed to make your final score. I would imagine the interview is more important than the test. Thanks for any help


Did you pass your test? I take mine this Wednesday.


----------



## DingWinner94 (Dec 21, 2017)

Mike94 not sure yet, should find out aome time this week. Good luck with the test.


----------

